# Ending the half and the game, when to blow the whistle.



## socalkdg (Jun 19, 2017)

So we are up 1-0.  Ball is inside our 18, but no team really has control.   We have just went past the 60 minutes, referee blows the whistle ending game.  Of course one of their girls shoots the ball 5 seconds later and scores(our girls had just started running off the field), their coach is very upset that the game was stopped when he felt they had a scoring opportunity, major yelling at the referee.

High School and College actually use a clock and have a buzzer go off, I believe, correct?   How do you referees figure out when to blow your whistle?


----------



## espola (Jun 19, 2017)

socalkdg said:


> So we are up 1-0.  Ball is inside our 18, but no team really has control.   We have just went past the 60 minutes, referee blows the whistle ending game.  Of course one of their girls shoots the ball 5 seconds later and scores(our girls had just started running off the field), their coach is very upset that the game was stopped when he felt they had a scoring opportunity, major yelling at the referee.
> 
> High School and College actually use a clock and have a buzzer go off, I believe, correct?   How do you referees figure out when to blow your whistle?


NCAA rules use a countdown clock with an automatic horn at 00:00.0 (except for an infamous case a couple of years back when the semis and final were being played at a converted minor league baseball stadium in Alabama where the scoreboard did not have such horn, resulting in  a tough call for the referee crew when a ball went in the net right at the end of the first half); high schools around here use the referee's  judgement and most games that have a public scoreboard  clock that clock is stopped with 2 minutes to go or so.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jun 19, 2017)

The game ends when time's up, regardless of the position of the ball or opportunity. 

That being said, many referees seem to like to blow the whistle at a time when the ball is in a more neutral place (middle 3rd).  This leads to expectations from players and parents, and unfairly advantages the team in an attacking position. 

Last weekend,  a team had a corner kick just before halftime, dawdled for a long while, then crossed it in. The referee blew the whistle just as an offensive player was in mid-air trying to volley the ball into the goal. His team went nuts. My watch showed we were about 15 seconds over. The referee got it right (if time was up), although this is certainly rare.  (The shot was amazing, but sailed wide. )

_Law 7:

1. Periods of play
A match lasts for two equal halves of 45  [or as altered by competition rules] minutes which may only be reduced if agreed between the referee and the two teams before the start of the match
and is in accordance with competition rules.

2. Half-time interval
Players are entitled to an interval at half-time, not exceeding 15 minutes.
Competition rules must state the duration of the half-time interval and it may
be altered only with the referee’s permission.

3. Allowance for time lost
Allowance is made by the referee in each half for all time lost in that half
through:
• substitutions
• assessment and/or removal of injured players
• wasting time
• disciplinary sanctions
• stoppages for drinks or other medical reasons permitted by
competition rules
• any other cause, including any significant delay to a restart
(e.g. goal celebrations)
The fourth official indicates the minimum additional time decided by the
referee at the end of the final minute of each half. The additional time may be
increased by the referee but not reduced.
The referee must not compensate for a timekeeping error during the first half
by changing the length of the second half.

4. Penalty kick
If a penalty kick has to be taken or retaken, the half is extended until the
penalty kick is completed.

5. Abandoned match
An abandoned match is replayed unless the competition rules or organisers
determine otherwise._


----------



## baldref (Jun 19, 2017)

In a USSF sanctioned match, we are instructed that the referee should be watching play when there are scoring chances, not staring at his/her watch waiting for the exact second to blow the whistle. That, and the fact that adding time is at the discretion of the referee, leads to most often, having official time being up, when there isn't a frenzied attack in the six yard box. And as always, we don't care who wins or by how many goals. We just want a fair match.


----------



## TangoCity (Jun 19, 2017)

How about Rec or Club matches where the tournament/league/gaming circuit has a rule that no added time is allowed (usually to adhere to a schedule)?  Do you let an attack finish and maybe go 30-45 seconds over?  Seems more unfair to the team defending to have to now defend in extra time than to cut off the attacking team.


----------



## baldref (Jun 19, 2017)

TangoCity said:


> How about Rec or Club matches where the tournament/league/gaming circuit has a rule that no added time is allowed (usually to adhere to a schedule)?  Do you let an attack finish and maybe go 30-45 seconds over?  Seems more unfair to the team defending to have to now defend in extra time than to cut off the attacking team.


I never said to let an attack finish.


----------



## TangoCity (Jun 19, 2017)

baldref said:


> I never said to let an attack finish.


 I never said that you said to let an attack finish LOL.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jun 19, 2017)

TangoCity said:


> How about Rec or Club matches where the tournament/league/gaming circuit has a rule that no added time is allowed (usually to adhere to a schedule)?  Do you let an attack finish and maybe go 30-45 seconds over?  Seems more unfair to the team defending to have to now defend in extra time than to cut off the attacking team.


If no added time is allowed, the whistle should be blown when the time expires. Most referees have the abilities to do this even when a team has a potential to be scored upon.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jun 19, 2017)

baldref said:


> In a USSF sanctioned match, we are instructed that the referee should be watching play when there are scoring chances, not staring at his/her watch waiting for the exact second to blow the whistle. That, and the fact that adding time is at the discretion of the referee, leads to most often, having official time being up, when there isn't a frenzied attack in the six yard box. And as always, we don't care who wins or by how many goals. We just want a fair match.


I agree that if extra time is to be properly added, that is part of the determination of when the half or game ends. But it should not be added for the purpose of not ending it during a frenzied attack. I'm not trying to nitpick, but I've never seen or heard any instruction that advises that a referee should _ignore_ the clock in such situations. Certainly I don't need to stare at my watch as it counts down from 10 seconds. I can glance at it in a split-second.


----------



## baldref (Jun 19, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> I agree that if extra time is to be properly added, that is part of the determination of when the half or game ends. But it should not be added for the purpose of not ending it during a frenzied attack. I'm not trying to nitpick, but I've never seen or heard any instruction that advises that a referee should _ignore_ the clock in such situations. Certainly I don't need to stare at my watch as it counts down from 10 seconds. I can glance at it in a split-second.


I never said I had instruction to ignore the clock. And I can't "glance" at anything when I'm concentrating on a frenzied attack. 
And time is only up when I blow the whistle and end the game. 
And again, I never said or implied to add time for any reason other than those reasons for which time can be added. 
All I said was that if some player is crossing the ball and it's headed into the six, that isn't the proper time for me to look away at my watch, or anything else.


----------



## espola (Jun 19, 2017)

An old ref I trust once told me that he never blows the final whistle when the ball is off the field - wait till it comes back so we don't lose one.


----------



## Surfref (Jun 19, 2017)

baldref said:


> I never said I had instruction to ignore the clock. And I can't "glance" at anything when I'm concentrating on a frenzied attack.
> And time is only up when I blow the whistle and end the game.
> And again, I never said or implied to add time for any reason other than those reasons for which time can be added.
> All I said was that if some player is crossing the ball and it's headed into the six, that isn't the proper time for me to look away at my watch, or anything else.


What absolutely annoys me is when a referee knows time is up when the ball goes out of play, but waits for the ball to be put back into play. Such as a throw-in.  As soon as the ball touches a player they stop the half.  Just blow the whistle and stop the half.  The ball does not have to be put back into play.


----------



## Surfref (Jun 19, 2017)

baldref said:


> I never said I had instruction to ignore the clock. And I can't "glance" at anything when I'm concentrating on a frenzied attack.
> And time is only up when I blow the whistle and end the game.
> And again, I never said or implied to add time for any reason other than those reasons for which time can be added.
> All I said was that if some player is crossing the ball and it's headed into the six, that isn't the proper time for me to look away at my watch, or anything else.


What absolutely annoys me is when a referee knows time is up when the ball goes out of play, but waits for the ball to be put back into play. Such as a throw-in.  As soon as the ball touches a player they stop the half.  Just blow the whistle and stop the half.  The ball does not have to be put back into play.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jun 19, 2017)

baldref said:


> I never said I had instruction to ignore the clock. And I can't "glance" at anything when I'm concentrating on a frenzied attack.
> And time is only up when I blow the whistle and end the game.
> And again, I never said or implied to add time for any reason other than those reasons for which time can be added.
> All I said was that if some player is crossing the ball and it's headed into the six, that isn't the proper time for me to look away at my watch, or anything else.


I think we're splitting hairs as to looking at watch (or having a clock in your head after seeing there is 5 sec to go before attack, etc.), but I stand by my contention borne out of too much experience: Most referees give advantage to an attacking team (to the detriment of the defending team), during a frenzied attack or otherwise, by extending a half when it appears that a goal may be forthcoming.
And according to the laws, the half should end when time is up, and that's when the referee must blow the whistle.


----------



## baldref (Jun 20, 2017)

Surfref said:


> What absolutely annoys me is when a referee knows time is up when the ball goes out of play, but waits for the ball to be put back into play. Such as a throw-in.  As soon as the ball touches a player they stop the half.  Just blow the whistle and stop the half.  The ball does not have to be put back into play.


or the ones who let the goal kick happen so they can blow the whistle while the ball is in the air. I think that's done from dramatic affect? There's enough drama in these games already......


----------



## baldref (Jun 20, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> I think we're splitting hairs as to looking at watch (or having a clock in your head after seeing there is 5 sec to go before attack, etc.), but I stand by my contention borne out of too much experience: Most referees give advantage to an attacking team (to the detriment of the defending team), during a frenzied attack or otherwise, by extending a half when it appears that a goal may be forthcoming.
> And according to the laws, the half should end when time is up, and that's when the referee must blow the whistle.


I'm not splitting anything, least of which are hairs because I have very few. When you generalize and say things like "most referees", you're not making a very compelling position. Time is up, when the referee blows his/her whistle to signal as such, in USSF sanctioned games.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jun 20, 2017)

baldref said:


> I'm not splitting anything, least of which are hairs because I have very few. When you generalize and say things like "most referees", you're not making a very compelling position. Time is up, when the referee blows his/her whistle to signal as such, in USSF sanctioned games.


Thank you for making the point.


----------



## watfly (Jun 20, 2017)

Surfref said:


> What absolutely annoys me is when a referee knows time is up when the ball goes out of play, but waits for the ball to be put back into play. Such as a throw-in.  As soon as the ball touches a player they stop the half.  Just blow the whistle and stop the half.  The ball does not have to be put back into play.


Funny you mention that, this weekend the AR on our side called out to the CR that the half was over after the ball went out on the opposite sideline.  Our coach called our boys in to the bench. However, the CR hadn't blown the whistle for the half so he called the boys back so the other team could take the throw in (I know always play to the whistle).  As soon as the throw in hit the ground the CR blew his whistle for the half.  Minor stuff in the scheme of things, and despite this curious call the reffing was solid all weekend.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jun 20, 2017)

watfly said:


> Funny you mention that, this weekend the AR on our side called out to the CR that the half was over after the ball went out on the opposite sideline.  Our coach called our boys in to the bench. However, the CR hadn't blown the whistle for the half so he called the boys back so the other team could take the throw in (I know always play to the whistle).  As soon as the throw in hit the ground the CR blew his whistle for the half.  Minor stuff in the scheme of things, and despite this curious call the reffing was solid all weekend.


 The part about the assistant calling out to the referee that time was up is certainly unorthodox. Unless the referee had not indicated (subtly) to his assistants that he was adding time, and it was long overdue. Even then it would be unusual to for the assistant to "call out to the CR", as opposed to a non-verbal gesture agreed by the referees (getting attention and tapping watch, etc.).


----------



## Just a Parent (Jun 20, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> I think we're splitting hairs as to looking at watch (or having a clock in your head after seeing there is 5 sec to go before attack, etc.), but I stand by my contention borne out of too much experience: Most referees give advantage to an attacking team (to the detriment of the defending team), during a frenzied attack or otherwise, by extending a half when it appears that a goal may be forthcoming.
> And according to the laws, the half should end when time is up, and that's when the referee must blow the whistle.


Must? Where did you get that?


----------



## coachrefparent (Jun 20, 2017)

Just a Parent said:


> Must? Where did you get that?


LOTG #TROLLON


----------



## Just a Parent (Jun 20, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> LOTG #TROLLON


Baloney.

What page number?


----------



## Frank (Jun 20, 2017)

I would never blow the whistle during a legitimate attack. There is plenty of wasted time in a game that waiting is reasonable and adding the time is acceptable considering it's likely 30 seconds of time. 

Tell me when you see a professional game stop mid attack. It doesn't happen.


----------



## Just a Parent (Jun 21, 2017)

Frank said:


> . . . Tell me when you see a professional game stop mid attack. It doesn't happen.


Really?


----------



## Frank (Jun 21, 2017)

Just a Parent said:


> Really?


1978.  Yeah that is relevant, however I did ask to tell me when so I guess 1978 is when it happened.


----------



## Just a Parent (Jun 21, 2017)

Frank said:


> 1978.  Yeah that is relevant, however I did ask to tell me when so I guess 1978 is when it happened.


I could have posted one from last Saturday but what good would that have done you given your urban myth belief regarding the issue?


----------



## Frank (Jun 21, 2017)

Just a Parent said:


> I could have posted one from last Saturday but what good would that have done you given your urban myth belief regarding the issue?


OK, so it happens.  It just won't in any game I am reffing.


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2017)

Frank said:


> OK, so it happens.  It just won't in any game I am reffing.


One change I would  support - time is kept by a clock or by another official.  When time runs out, the game ends on the next dead-ball situation.


----------



## Just a Parent (Jun 21, 2017)

Frank said:


> OK, so it happens.  It just won't in any game I am reffing.


Good for you.


----------



## Just a Parent (Jun 21, 2017)

espola said:


> One change I would  support - time is kept by a clock or by another official.  When time runs out, the game ends on the next dead-ball situation.


There is a proposal on the table now for reducing the periods from 45 minutes to 30 minutes but stop the clock for every stoppage. That is supposedly going to stop time wasting.


----------



## baldref (Jun 22, 2017)

Just a Parent said:


> There is a proposal on the table now for reducing the periods from 45 minutes to 30 minutes but stop the clock for every stoppage. That is supposedly going to stop time wasting.


Doesn't sound good to me. Neither does the video referee stuff. Goal line technology I think is fine, but taking the human element out of this game, like some of the other sports have done, I don't like it.....


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2017)

baldref said:


> Doesn't sound good to me. Neither does the video referee stuff. Goal line technology I think is fine, but taking the human element out of this game, like some of the other sports have done, I don't like it.....


"taking the human element out of this game"  -- what does that mean?


----------



## Real Deal (Jun 22, 2017)

espola said:


> One change I would  support - time is kept by a clock or by another official.  When time runs out, the game ends on the next dead-ball situation.


I agree that this would be the solution.  Why is it hard to have time kept by a clock held by the AR?  Then when time was up, a buzzer would sound that we could all hear signaling the end of the game.  No confusion. How about that? 

Everybody has a cell phone now so it seems it would be easy to accomplish this.  In regards to added time, I would say that, in youth soccer, there should barely ever be added time.  But, if there was a substantial injury delay, then at the end of the half/game regulation time, the center ref could just put up (for example)  three fingers for 3 extra minutes if that's what he deemed, and it could be timed by the same clock held by the AR.

Why should refs have to be looking down at their watches at the end of the game?  It's a distraction.  Plus, many parents time the game, and it's an obvious problem when there has been no real stoppage during the game, yet it continues on after all the parental buzzers go off.


----------



## baldref (Jun 22, 2017)

espola said:


> "taking the human element out of this game"  -- what does that mean?


it means taking the human element out of the game.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2017)

baldref said:


> it means taking the human element out of the game.


The number of humans involved in any game will remain the same.


----------



## watfly (Jun 22, 2017)

baldref said:


> Doesn't sound good to me. Neither does the video referee stuff. Goal line technology I think is fine, but taking the human element out of this game, like some of the other sports have done, I don't like it.....


I agree.  Did you happen to see the melee towards the end of the Mexico-New Zealand game?  Clear video of at least one punch to the head and despite the fact that the CR reviewed the video, no punishment.  That's not VAR's fault but its still up the judgment of the Ref, so VAR in some ways is meaningless.


----------



## baldref (Jun 22, 2017)

watfly said:


> I agree.  Did you happen to see the melee towards the end of the Mexico-New Zealand game?  Clear video of at least one punch to the head and despite the fact that the CR reviewed the video, no punishment.  That's not VAR's fault but its still up the judgment of the Ref, so VAR in some ways is meaningless.


That sort of thing can be, and sometimes is, handled by the governing body after the fact. Yes I saw that video. Referees should have done more..... In my opinion


----------



## Just a Parent (Jun 22, 2017)

espola said:


> The number of humans involved in any game will remain the same.


He is not talking about humans dear.


----------



## espola (Jun 23, 2017)

Just a Parent said:


> He is not talking about humans dear.


"it means taking the human element out of the game."


----------



## Just a Parent (Jun 23, 2017)

espola said:


> "it means taking the human element out of the game."


Right . . .


----------

